# Chokoloskee or Blackwater this weekend?



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Chokoloskee gets insanely busy on the weekends these days.


----------



## Spottedtails (Feb 15, 2021)

One cool thing about collier seminole is staying there gives you access to the launch 24/7 so you can be on the water a couple hours before the gates open. Not sure about current conditions. Ive only ever fished it around the end of december, I had a good time.

It does get crowded there since they do canoe rentals so Id plan on fishing early and late and maybe going for a poboy somewhere during the middle of the day.

Alternatively, there are lots of places off the tamiami to put a kayak in at. So you could stay at collier seminole and explore stuff nearby. Again not sure how well that stuff is fishing now.


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

DBStoots said:


> Chokoloskee gets insanely busy on the weekends these days.


Yeah, I’m used to Biscayne Bay and Jupiter so I understand the weekend crowd nonsense. Unfortunately work makes weekdays tough to impossible. 



Spottedtails said:


> One cool thing about collier seminole is staying there gives you access to the launch 24/7 so you can be on the water a couple hours before the gates open. Not sure about current conditions. Ive only ever fished it around the end of december, I had a good time.
> 
> It does get crowded there since they do canoe rentals so Id plan on fishing early and late and maybe going for a poboy somewhere during the middle of the day.
> 
> Alternatively, there are lots of places off the tamiami to put a kayak in at. So you could stay at collier seminole and explore stuff nearby. Again not sure how well that stuff is fishing now.


Thanks for the advice. I like the idea of being to to maximize my time on the water by sleeping right where I launch. Collier and Island Resorts makes it easy for me to wake up and start pedaling.


----------



## brotatochip33 (Feb 18, 2017)

Fishing in choko has been tough. Wind forecast doesn't look appealing either. I would take my shot in CSP. Good luck to you.


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

brotatochip33 said:


> Fishing in choko has been tough. Wind forecast doesn't look appealing either. I would take my shot in CSP. Good luck to you.


Thanks for the advice I decided I’m going to wait and go this coming Thursday thru Saturday. Hopefully the tides will be better and it won’t be as crowded with it being Easter weekend.


----------



## AggieFlyGuy (Jun 12, 2018)

I fished Monday through Thursday out of Choko/EC and managed only a few snook. I was there for the paid up tarpon fishing and it was simply not happening. Tough winds late in the week, but the fish just really were never there in any significant number and I did not find a single laid-up fish. I will say the fishing pressure was light, however.


----------



## brotatochip33 (Feb 18, 2017)

The wind isn’t supposed to lay off at least until next week. And it’s supposed to rain Friday and Saturday. If you're dead set on going. We’ll go ahead, you can’t catch ‘em from the couch. But if you’re looking for prime time fishing… it’s not this week.


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

brotatochip33 said:


> The wind isn’t supposed to lay off at least until next week. And it’s supposed to rain Friday and Saturday. If you're dead set on going. We’ll go ahead, you can’t catch ‘em from the couch. But if you’re looking for prime time fishing… it’s not this week.


Yeah, it looks like conditions won't be in my favor. I'm still going regardless. With work and family obligations I have to just go when I can. CSP was booked out so I'm staying at Island Resorts.

Maybe I'll try up in the Turner or Lopez to get away from any wind. Any recommendations?


----------



## brotatochip33 (Feb 18, 2017)

I would head north of choko. Best of luck.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

brotatochip33 said:


> I would head north of choko. Best of luck.


Why?


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

Well we ended up going out of Island Resorts Thursday night thru Saturday morning. It was slow but we still had lots of fun.

Only managed a few small trout, loads of catfish, a few small jacks and a snook. Saw a few reds but didn’t connect. At least we didn’t get skunked.

I’m still learning the area but I don’t think the tides were that optimum for kayaks. Problem being you can’t move around quickly from spot to spot. You are stuck with where you are considering it takes almost an hour to go five miles. Lol, I need to finish my skiff asap. After sitting in that thing for 5 plus hours I can barely stand up straight!


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

I forgot to add that I was talking to a local old timer and he told me the whole year has been off. He mentioned the guides weren’t too happy with the fishing lately and that most were catching much less than normal. He thinks the salinity is off due to the lack of rain.

He could have been just trying to make me feel better about our results but I did notice the only people having luck those days were out near the ocean beaches/passes. We only saw two other people fishing inside the entire time.


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

aggie who did you fish. I usually fish with Jeff this time of year last 6 years or so but missed this year?


----------



## tailchaser16 (Sep 23, 2008)

Fishing out of Choko has sucked for the last 7 months. Used to get 20-30 snooklets and a couple of slots per trip as well as reds. Haven’t seen that in a while. See any reports from Lemay lately?


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

tailchaser16 said:


> Fishing out of Choko has sucked for the last 7 months. Used to get 20-30 snooklets and a couple of slots per trip as well as reds. Haven’t seen that in a while. See any reports from Lemay lately?


I wonder why? Hopefully your estuary there isn't gettin gruined like over here on the east coast.

I used to primarily fish the Indian River and all the lush seagrass is gone. It's just mud everywhere. All the fish are gone as well. St. Lucie and Indian county have fertilizer bans now but I'm afraid it's too little too late. Biscayne bay is the same. I used to catch double digit bonefish and permit from the shore right by the ramp. Now it's all dinks and they are few and far between.

Breaks my heart to see how people ruin everything. They just keep building and pouring in with zero thought about the consequences.


----------

